# être un boulet



## felipeldu

Muchachos pueden ayudarme con esta expresión en frances: ''être un boulet''.... porfavor ayudenme con esta inquietud y si es que hay varias opciones de uso de esta expresión háganmelas saber.
gracias!!


----------



## acuevas

Según sea el contexto, pienso que "ser una carga" puede ayudarte.


----------



## Paquita

"C'est un boulet" se dice de una persona con la que tienes que cargar como si fuera esto


----------



## felipeldu

si puede ser !....creo que debe ser eso...gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Jacqui

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola,

Me podrían ayudar con la traducción a español de la palabra en negrita en el siguiente contexto?:

"... me confirmant d’une éclatante façon que je n’avais rien à faire avec un *boulet* pareil dans une relation professionnelle".

Entiendo que se refiere a una persona de baja categoría o de poca educación.

Una propuesta de la frase sería:  
"... confirmándome de manera sorprendente que yo no tenía nada qué hacer con un "boulet" como éste en una relación profesional".

Gracias,


Jacqui


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Un boulet
- una carga / un lastre / un peso

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Un boulet
> - una carga / un lastre / un peso
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Me gusta "un lastre". También: una cruz (como aparece en el diccionario de la casa).


----------



## Jacqui

Me parece que lastre encaja muy bien.
Gracias


----------



## jprr

Un plomo ...


----------



## morrocotudo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour, en gardant le sens mais en oubliant le 'boulet', ne pourrait-on pas utiliser aussi '*rémora*' ?
Je joins un exemple d'utilisation parce que je cherchais à rendre le sens de 'rémora' en français dans cette phrase:
 "Por eso, este 1 de mayo ha sido un aniversario agridulce: dulce porque Europa está unida y en paz después de un terrible siglo XX, pero agrio, porque son pocos los que saben lo que tienen que celebrar, muchos los que consideran a los nuevos miembros como una *rémora* y demasiados los que están dispuestos a aceptar que siga habiendo europeos de primera (miembros privilegiados del euro y otras políticas) y de segunda (cuya integración sigue incompleta)."


----------



## Gévy

Hola Morrocotudo:

Nunca me había topado con esta palabra, pero al comprobar su sentido y viendo el ejemplo que nos da el CLAVE, me parece que sí, que la rémora puede ser un boulet.





> *Rémora*
> 2 Impedimento para llevar algo a buen fin: _Tantos trámites burocráticos suponen una rémora a la hora de abrir un negocio_. SINÓNIMO: lastre


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mirelia

Sólo para comentar que "rémora" es, al menos en la Argentina, una palabra de uso más bien culto, no coloquial. Para los ejemplos que se dieron en este hilo, me parecen mucho más adecuadas las otras soluciones propuestas: carga, lastre, y... en plan bien coloquial, "plomo". Pero "rémora", hummm


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy de acuerdo con *Mirelia* en el sentido de que *rémora* (que, en el ejemplo de *morrocotudo*, yo traduciría por *obstacle*) es una palabra demasiado culta para equipararla con *boulet*.

En el ya antiguo ejemplo de *jaqui*, también valdría *plasta*, *petardo*, *pelma*.


----------



## matecocido

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​ 

Hola a todos y a todas. 

Necesitaría una pequeña ayudita para traducir la frase del encabezado.

J'ai trouvé "boulet" mais pas accompagné avec le verbe sentir. 

Especialmente me interesa en español de España ya que el texto en francés será presentado a un público español.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

matecocido said:


> Hola a todos y a todas.
> 
> Necesitaría una pequeña ayudita para traducir la frase del encabezado.
> 
> J'ai trouvé "boulet" mais pas accompagné avec le verbe sentir.
> 
> Especialmente me interesa en español de España ya que el texto en francés será presentado a un público español.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
¿Podrías dar algo más de contexto? Quizá nos ayudara a descifrarlo.


----------



## matecocido

Gracias Pinairun,

Es un guión de una comedia gore.  Son tres chicas en una estación de ski, una de ellas piensa de otra que  "sent le boulet...", una tercera le explica que esa misma chica ha tenido una vida dificil, etc etc.  

Bueno, es lo que puedo agregar.  Por lo que busqué en esta expresión parece que hay una mezcla con "sentir le vent du boulet" mais...

Veamos si esto les dice algo más.


----------



## Pinairun

Pues la verdad es que no lo tengo nada claro. ¿Pero encajaría que "huele el peligro"?


----------



## Pohana

Le boulet : personne dont on n'arrive pas à se débarrasser, qui es pesante.

_Ça sent le boulet par ici_ (en faisant référence à l'arrivée ou la présence de qqn), _ésta/éste __como que __es un pegoste _/_ parece que __ésta/éste__ es una ladilla_ (entre otras varias ), diríamos nosotros.


----------



## matecocido

Ok, gracias.  Entonces dices "pegoste". Me dirías por favor en español más estandar el concepto de pegoste ?  Puede ser alguien que se te "pega" (adhiere) y no te lo puedes "sacar de encima"?


----------



## Pohana

matecocido said:


> ...en español más estandar el concepto de pegoste ?  Puede ser alguien que se te "pega" (adhiere) y no te lo puedes "sacar de encima"?


Exactamente


----------



## Pinairun

En España diríamos que es un "pegote".


----------



## matecocido

OK, gracias por la aclaración.  En tu primer respuesta habías puesto pegoste, por eso quería confirmar si era distracción en el tipeo o simplemente que difería del castellano (de Argentina) en una letra.

Gracias nuevamente.


----------

